# BMW M3 GTR is ready for Nurburgring 24



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Factory M3 GTR is ready for the Nurburgring 24 hours race. I'll scan the pic now  

The race is on May, 31st, start at 3:00pm CET.

:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Here you go :angel:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Who prepared the car, AC Schnitzer?
Who are the drivers?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Yes, Schnitzer with M Gmbh together. 

They are attending with two teams (in E1 class)

Team One : Hans-Joachim Stuck, Boris Said and John Nielsen
Team Two : Jorg Müller, Dirk Müller and Claudia Hürtgen.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

That's great, I hope thay kick A$$!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Here are *real* pictures as they unload the car from the truck (taken with a cell phone cam, sorry for the poor quality)




























_Pictures are courtesy of Blackengel_


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Sweet sweet sweet!  I hope they kick some major @ss on the track!


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

:yumyum: I can't wait. Is it just me, or does that wing look huge? :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *:yumyum: I can't wait. Is it just me, or does that wing look huge? :yikes: *


It doesn't look huge, it IS huge  :bigpimp:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Anyone know when the race will be on TV?:dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Anyone know when the race will be on TV?:dunno: *


I don't know if it's going to be broadcasted in the USA.

I hope they do 

It is on Saturday

at 3:00pm CET (Central European Time)
9:00am on the East Coast
6:00am on the West Coast


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Anyone know when the race will be on TV?:dunno: *


It doesn't show up on a search at speedtv.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Here's a German website with some good photos of the car and the happenings at the Nordschleife:

http://www.nurburgring.de/

I spoke with both Boris and Hans at Lime Rock and they are feeling pretty confident about the race. Hans said the biggest problem is the amount of cars, and the fact that many of the drivers don't know the 'Ring very well - especially for driving in the dark. Boris is pretty comfortable with the track layout now, but is hoping that it doesn't rain.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Last year, Speed broadcast it in a one hour special, a long time after the race


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Hmmmm...*

Doesn't Speed have a live call in show late Friday nights hosted by Dave Despain called Wind Tunnel? Maybe we should all call in / e-mail in about why it is not being broadcast! I can understand why it isn't live since there is an F1 race this weekend, but it should at least be on tape delay sometime this weekend.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Hmmmm...*



GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *Doesn't Speed have a live call in show late Friday nights hosted by Dave Despain called Wind Tunnel? Maybe we should all call in / e-mail in about why it is not being broadcast! I can understand why it isn't live since there is an F1 race this weekend, but it should at least be on tape delay sometime this weekend.  *


Good idea Gimpy...just sent SpeedTV an email through their feedback section of their website....everyone take a moment to do same! I also requested that they play the Speed World Challenge races sooner.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm sure they will show some highlights few weeks later, I guess we'll have to enjoy regular portion of Nascar till then...

I shouldn't really complain, at least it looks like Speed Channel will show Monaco GP this year, it sure beats ABC's coverage from previous years.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Factory M3 GTR is ready for the Nurburgring 24 hours race. I'll scan the pic now
> 
> The race is on May, 31st, start at 3:00pm CET.
> 
> :thumbup: *


Alex, you are da man. Thanks!

StahlGrauM3 and Gimpy, I will also send an email to Speed also. I think you guys are right they aired a show right after the USGP last fall. Maybe we can get something earlier.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

*A couple of pix from the Nurburgring site*










Jorg Muller and Boris Said


----------



## BMWF1 (May 10, 2003)

*Do those car look awesom or what!!...*

Thats going to be a great race!! I really hope speetv does some sord of recap or at least a one hour review!!

Well i wish the BMW Team great success in the race!!

Go get em Boris!!

BMW #1

:thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## RGO (May 14, 2003)

*Alex-you going to the Ring?*

I'll be up there with a bud. If you get a chance, look for a dark 325Ci Convertible-Tanin interior. Plates are ADAR 911. I usually wear green Philly Eagles jacket--eagle on back looks like old Luftwaffe emblem with a football in his claws. I'll buy you a beer!

RGO


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Not sure if this will work, but here goes:


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: A couple of pix from the Nurburgring site*



SteveT said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go Jorg! I think it's awesome Claudia Huertgen is driving, she's a serious hotshoe.

I'd like to see Schnitzer do a 1-2


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Alex-you going to the Ring?*



RGO said:


> *I'll be up there with a bud. If you get a chance, look for a dark 325Ci Convertible-Tanin interior. Plates are ADAR 911. I usually wear green Philly Eagles jacket--eagle on back looks like old Luftwaffe emblem with a football in his claws. I'll buy you a beer!
> 
> RGO *


Hey RGO,

sorry, must've missed your reply.

Unfortunately, I won't be making it. Actually, I was going to spend the weekend in Köln, but I must stay here in Hamburg since I have an early meeting on Monday. I must prepare some documents.

Thanks for the beer offer :thumbup: I hope we can arrange a meet sometime in the future.

Have fun and shoot some pictures if you can !


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, first pictures arrived 

(PS: Don't ask me who the hottie is :angel: )

Dirk and Jörg Müller


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

M3 GTR


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:bigpimp:










Thanks to Thomas 346c for the pics


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Factory M3 GTR is ready for the Nurburgring 24 hours race. I'll scan the pic now
> 
> The race is on May, 31st, start at 3:00pm CET. *


Is this going to be on TV? Maybe even some parts of it LIVE? :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: BMW M3 GTR is ready for Nurburgring 24*



Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Is this going to be on TV? Maybe even some parts of it LIVE? :dunno: *


German TV is already showing now :dunno:

Take off in two hours :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: BMW M3 GTR is ready for Nurburgring 24*



Alex Baumann said:


> *German TV is already showing now :dunno:
> 
> Take off in two hours :thumbup: *


Eurosport will likely show highlights, but I do not get RTL or any other "good" German channels. 

Oh well. Back to the French Open then.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: BMW M3 GTR is ready for Nurburgring 24*



Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Eurosport will likely show highlights, but I do not get RTL or any other "good" German channels.
> 
> Oh well. Back to the French Open then.
> 
> *


Sheesh, there are no good german channels  (they all suck)

DSF, Eurosport and Premiere Sport I can stand, the rest is trash. :tsk:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: BMW M3 GTR is ready for Nurburgring 24*



Alex Baumann said:


> *Sheesh, there are no good german channels  (they all suck)
> 
> DSF, Eurosport and Premiere Sport I can stand, the rest is trash. :tsk: *


What about DW? :dunno:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Hey, RTL is not as bad as French TV 4 ...


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex, Patrick,

What's this a transmission broken in the Stuck car right away? What happened to the Muller car? I can't find them either.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

SteveT said:


> *Alex, Patrick,
> 
> What's this a transmission broken in the Stuck car right away? What happened to the Muller car? I can't find them either. *


I can't help - I am watching tennis!

Alex is probably looking for his anti-depressants after the pitiful performance by the red cars in Monaco qualifying ...










:angel:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *I can't help - I am watching tennis!
> 
> Alex is probably looking for his anti-depressants after the pitiful performance by the red cars in Monaco qualifying ...
> 
> ...


I was not going to talk about that, but since you mentioned it.

:clap:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

SteveT said:


> *I was not going to talk about that, but since you mentioned it.
> 
> :clap: *


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ralf is a looser :flipoff: :fingers:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Ralf is a looser :flipoff: :fingers: *


La-hoooooo-serrrr!










:bigpimp:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Ralf has had his problems, but he got it done today. Can't take it away from him.

The FW25, 1st and 3rd. Nice work for the team for sure. The car looked great and had top speed throught the tunnel.

:bow: 

It sure was nice not to see any red at the press conference. 

:banana:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

BTW, both M3 GTRs had problems at the start :tsk:

Now, they are on the way again, unfortunately with a 5 laps gap   

Diagnose : Both Transmission problems


----------

